# Fantasy RP anyone?



## FonzieThSuperWizard (Aug 15, 2016)

I think it will be cool to start an RP based on Fantasy for a change. So! If anyone wants to join, send your character bio and maybe fursona for the RP here and we'll get started.

Here's some rules:
1. No flaming.
2. No harassment.
3. Have fun!! :3

(P. S. I haven't RP'ed in a long time, so some encouragement and instruction is welcome. :3)


----------



## Keywee612 (Aug 15, 2016)

what kinda type of fantasy?


----------



## FonzieThSuperWizard (Aug 17, 2016)

Keywee612 said:


> what kinda type of fantasy?


Sci-fi-ish Fantasy. Almost like robotic dragons and stuff. :3


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 17, 2016)

So final fantasy-ish?


----------



## Keywee612 (Aug 17, 2016)

FonzieThSuperWizard said:


> Sci-fi-ish Fantasy. Almost like robotic dragons and stuff. :3


Does magic or just magic-ish


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 18, 2016)

Sign me in, fellas


----------



## FonzieThSuperWizard (Aug 18, 2016)

Keywee612 said:


> Does magic or just magic-ish


Like what Abyssalrider said and it has magic. ^w~ If you guys can send your roleplay characters bios in this topic, I'll go ahead and start it. Alrighty? =J


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 18, 2016)

I CAME IN LIKE A WRECKING BAAAAALL







NAME - Jin Lust-Sin
RACE - Void-Walker (with soul of an incubus and blood of a vampire ; anthro kangaroo in appearance)
GENDER - Male
AGE - (currently) 21
WEAPON USED :
- Self-made bladed wings, using Amethysts (purple) and Bloodstones (orange/red), enchanted with poison damage and life-force absorption effect (drains the target's HP, stamina and mana on hit : 1% per second) ; can be used at most outside melee range




- A pair of steel shields (literally dual-wielding shields, by the way)






ABILITIES :


> - REQUIP : *LORD OF THE SWORDS* (Physical)
> o  *Lord of Sword Armor* - Creates a full set of armor made of blades around Jin, covering the head, shoulders, wrists, chest, thighs, legs and feet/paws, which increases physical defense by 50% of Jin's original physical defense.
> o  *Blade Black Hole* - Grants Jin the ability to open at max 10 black holes in the vicinity, each of which can shoot out 10 silver blades at a time at wherever he aims.
> o  *Blade Impale* - Instantly pulls up blades from underneath the ground to impale the enemy and catch them off guard.
> ...




MAGIC KNOWN :


> *CELESTIAL GLYPH* - A type of holy magic that mainly focuses on supporting and defending allies, as well as holding enemies back, through the usage of runes and glyphs.
> *GRAND CELESTIAL GLYPH* - Essentially the AOE version of Celestial Glyph, where Jin inscribes two glyphs/runes on the sky and the ground.
> 
> *Celestial Glyph : Genocide *- Jin inscribes a pentagram magic circle at an ally, granting a 50% bonus to their attack in terms of damage, accuracy and speed, both physical and magical, and both melee and long-ranged.
> ...





> *GRAVE SEAL* - A type of dark magic that uses seals and runes inscribed onto the targets for various effects that severely cripples the target, physically and mentally, through irresistible and unavoidable forces.
> *MASS GRAVE SEAL* - Essentially the AOE version of Grave Seal, where two glyphs/runes appear on the sky and the ground. Their size varies depending on how many enemies are in the field.
> 
> *Grave Seal : Broken Senses* - Jin inscribes a magic circle onto the target, dramatically disorienting and dulling their sense (reducing all their stats such as damage, defense, accuracy, etc. by half), as well as completely stopping their HP/stamina/mana regeneration.
> ...



SKILLS : Experienced in all types of melee weapons / high HP/stamina-regeneration / infinite mana (due to the magic runes on his arms, chest and belly)
PROFESSION(s) : Blacksmith and guardsman
PERSONALITY : Honest, naive, innocent and childlike, enjoys his simple life with his two mothers ; doesn't like it when he's insulted for his appearance, but absolutely hates it when his mothers are insulted/offended instead
BACKSTORY : (reveals throughout the RP)


Hope I do it good


----------



## Keywee612 (Aug 19, 2016)

FonzieThSuperWizard said:


> Like what Abyssalrider said and it has magic. ^w~ If you guys can send your roleplay characters bios in this topic, I'll go ahead and start it. Alrighty? =J


Great, start make alt bio character soon


----------



## modfox (Aug 19, 2016)

hello i would like to join but i would like confirmation from you first and i will send in the bio


----------



## FonzieThSuperWizard (Aug 19, 2016)

modfox said:


> hello i would like to join but i would like confirmation from you first and i will send in the bio


Confirmation accepted, and I can't wait to see your bio. :3


----------



## modfox (Aug 19, 2016)

FonzieThSuperWizard said:


> Confirmation accepted, and I can't wait to see your bio. :3


Vexäs is a red fox from norway and has a rather shy personality and wont do things with out confirmation from someone of higher power.
he is at the age of 16 and feels more comfortable with a bow. here is a picture (sorry only decent ref i actually have) www.furaffinity.net: Vexäs new look by vexi_fox


----------



## Keywee612 (Aug 20, 2016)

here my bio this a alt version my fursona for Fantasy/Sci-fi RP

Name: Edia Tello
Species: Cabbit
Age: look 16 to 21
Sex: Male
Height: 5'12
Weapons used: Baton also shoot without magic/mana but have reload to shoot, it like sword mix with a staves without sharp part it can turn to sharp part but lose to shoot
can use other weapon too but can't not heavy weapons like big hammer, two handed sword eta.
Abilities : Theta State, it kinda mmm... hard to describe, it's like a dream and your mind and body are just moving in what is like a rhythm I guess...
Item : He always have journal book, portable music players and instant camera.
Magic? : Force or Arcana (not a star war references) think at a red mage but different, there are have some weak elements (reveals through RP)
Weaknesses: he dose have weaknesses only two, one affects environment on him, Two fear one status effects (reveals through RP)
Skills : Improbable weapons and Improvised Weapon at longest not heavy weapons
Personality: He his shy kid and good heart and kind even he shy help people is in trouble only outfield, kinda a lack empathy,
and understand unless someone explain it, he know what is good and what is bad, he flat talk odd, he hate loud noise especially high pitch noise.
Backstory : He have gifted abilities but doesn't feel special about it, he just feel abnormal he okay with that, not looking f0r love 0r being great hero,
he goal just want accept who he is and just making memories.

ask anything about my bio it good or bad
*Note may have grammar and spelling errors went I typing *


----------



## FonzieThSuperWizard (Aug 20, 2016)

Name: FonzieTheSuperWizard
Age: Unknown, but was created two years ago in any futuristic era
Species: A virtual program
Sex: Uncertified, but appears to be male
Height: 6' 2 and a half

Special Abilities: Quantum physics alternation and super strength.
Weapons: Power Glove to conjure virtual tendencies
Weaknesses: Viruses and water.
Personality: N/A unless an emotional chip of any type is installed in it.
Backstory: Created by an ender to be famous as the all time best House musician. During his death, his blood got into Fonzie's circuit board and is reincarnated to this being.

(Thanks for the inspiration, KeyWee. :3)

Now! Let's get started.
===================================================================================================================================
Fonzie oiled his Power Glove to ensure it can protect his statistics and (virtual) life from attacks like viruses and anonymous conduct. It was on top of a tree branch as he gazed at the world he loved with a virtual glimpse on how he perceives it. A powerful story it lived and can not wait to meet some new friends if possible along the way. His creator's dream was to be famous, and Fonzie will make sure it comes true for him. He pierced visual contact with a nearby city to his 2 o'clock right. He put his antivirus on standby and traveled to the city protected on foot.

(I haven't roleplayed in ages. XJ)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 20, 2016)

(Starting to think my profile may not fit into this RP at all...)


----------



## FonzieThSuperWizard (Aug 20, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Starting to think my profile may not fit into this RP at all...)


(It can if you want it to. It's allowed. :3 Go ahead and do your stuff!! =D)


----------



## Keywee612 (Aug 20, 2016)

FonzieThSuperWizard said:


> Now! Let's get started.
> ===================================================================================================================================
> Fonzie oiled his Power Glove to ensure it can protect his statistics and (virtual) life from attacks like viruses and anonymous conduct. It was on top of a tree branch as he gazed at the world he loved with a virtual glimpse on how he perceives it. A powerful story it lived and can not wait to meet some new friends if possible along the way. His creator's dream was to be famous, and Fonzie will make sure it comes true for him. He pierced visual contact with a nearby city to his 2 o'clock right. He put his antivirus on standby and traveled to the city protected on foot.



(well i don't to start or beginning a Rp i am first time ^^; )


----------



## FonzieThSuperWizard (Aug 21, 2016)

Keywee612 said:


> (well i don't to start or beginning a Rp i am first time ^^


(Don't worry about it. Just be yourself and have fun. ^_^)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 21, 2016)

(I got no idea on how to fit in the current scene :| )


----------



## FonzieThSuperWizard (Aug 21, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (I got no idea on how to fit in the current scene :| )


(Try to make a beginning for it. :3)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 21, 2016)

FonzieThSuperWizard said:


> (Try to make a beginning for it. :3)


(Chances are there will be major conflicts between our ideas, I assure you, but... okie, lemme try)


----------



## FonzieThSuperWizard (Aug 21, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Chances are there will be major conflicts between our ideas, I assure you, but... okie, lemme try)


(Forgive me, because I just woke up to RPing just recently. We'll make it slide smooth. :3 Alrighty?)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 21, 2016)

FonzieThSuperWizard said:


> (Forgive me, because I just woke up to RPing just recently. We'll make it slide smooth. :3 Alrighty?)


(Right, right...
... ya know, how about you progress the scene, and I'll find the right time to enter the plot, somehow)


----------



## FonzieThSuperWizard (Aug 21, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Right, right...
> ... ya know, how about you progress the scene, and I'll find the right time to enter the plot, somehow)


(Sure!!)

Fonzie entered one of the cantinas (an arcade bar) and sees the many variations of the game machines and it's styles. It sat at the bar and requested a soda since it's weakness is water. It watched the gameplay of local fellows playing at once.

(How is this? :3)


----------



## Julen (Aug 21, 2016)

(Ya'll mind if i join outta nowhere?)


----------



## FonzieThSuperWizard (Aug 21, 2016)

Julen said:


> (Ya'll mind if i join outta nowhere?)


(I don't mind. Send your bio and join! =D)


----------



## Julen (Aug 21, 2016)

Name: Julen Hartsock "A.K.A Red"
Species: human
Age:21
Height: 5'9"
Sex: male
Abilities: Extremelly accurate aiming with firearms. Good handling explosives. Likes explosions. Decent meele combat. Good with blades and blunts. Dual wield a deagle with extreme accuracy and speed.
Weapons: mainly firearms, explosives and a crowbar (hl3 cnfrmd) or a machete.
Personality: overall psycopath
Background: (reveal through rp)
(is it good enough? Should i change something?)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 21, 2016)

FonzieThSuperWizard said:


> (Sure!!)
> 
> Fonzie entered one of the cantinas (an arcade bar) and sees the many variations of the game machines and it's styles. It sat at the bar and requested a soda since it's weakness is water. It watched the gameplay of local fellows playing at once.
> 
> (How is this? :3)


(A fantasy setting where we also have arcade game machines, bar, and soda ???
Best setting ever XD )


----------



## FonzieThSuperWizard (Aug 21, 2016)

Julen said:


> Name: Julen Hartsock "A.K.A Red"
> Species: human
> Age:21
> Height: 5'9"
> ...


(It's fine!! Enjoy the RP! =D)


Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (A fantasy setting where we also have arcade game machines, bar, and soda ???
> Best setting ever XD )


(Thanks!!! Enjoy RPing and let your imagination run wild! =D)


----------



## Julen (Aug 21, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (A fantasy setting where we also have arcade game machines, bar, and soda ???
> Best setting ever XD )


( i rate it 15/11 and i give this setting the chuck norris seal of approval)


----------



## FonzieThSuperWizard (Aug 21, 2016)

Julen said:


> ( i rate it 15/11 and i give this setting the chuck norris seal of approval)
> View attachment 13168


Thanks!!! XJ Okay. Let's get this RP started!! =D


----------



## Keywee612 (Aug 21, 2016)

FonzieThSuperWizard said:


> Thanks!!! XJ Okay. Let's get this RP started!! =D


( I just wait how progress go)


----------



## Keywee612 (Aug 22, 2016)

FonzieThSuperWizard said:


> Fonzie entered one of the cantinas (an arcade bar) and sees the many variations of the game machines and it's styles. It sat at the bar and requested a soda since it's weakness is water. It watched the gameplay of local fellows playing at once.



(Opp didn't see the plot, well here go)

Edia leave the bar without everybody notice him and pay the bill.

(great start feel something)


----------



## FonzieThSuperWizard (Aug 22, 2016)

Fonzie finished his fourth Coca-cola and played a round at the Super Mario Bros. arcade game. After he failed at the second world, it decided to play Mario Kart 64 as it was displayed from the projector. Fonzie wished it had another player to play with itself.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 23, 2016)

(Haven't been getting notified this was getting posts, here's my bio.

Name: Martin Crueger
Age: 15
Height: 5'9"
Weight: 106 lbs
Personality: Sarcastic realist with a penchant for being a smartass. Loner with a tendency to refuse help, preferring to rely on his own abilities instead. 
Abilities: unique style of Martial-arts developed while growing up. Highly skilled with throwing knives, flechettes and daggers. Able to utilize biologically genereated electricity in his hand to hand combat or with his weapons. Strongly skilled in flight as well.
Weapons: keeps numerous flechettes and throwing knives on the inside of his vest, along with integrated sheathes for custom-made daggers on the backside of his scalemail shirt.
Bio: (excluding his family this time, too much to keep track of) grew up living on the streets never knowing who his family was. Learned to fight at an extremely young age due to this, and after a number of bad experiences trusting people he began to rely only on himself. Found he had an affinity for knives and flechettes after getting trapped in a mob during a riot. Now he finds work as a courier with a reputation for always delivering on time undamaged and never losing a package.)

-Martin walks into the cantina and hands the person at the desk a package and a clipboard, after it was signed he put it in his bag and sat down for a root beer.


----------



## Julen (Aug 23, 2016)

Julen could be seen playing time crisis 2 right next to the entrance of the cantina. He was wielding the handgun shapped joystick, taking out his enemies with extreme precision. He was playing with quite a wide smile, screaming "Get some!" from time to time as he switched to the automatic fire-mode and started spraying bullets all over the screen like a rambo impression.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 23, 2016)

*gets up after finishing the root beer and walks over to one of those punching bag machines that display a score based on how hard you hit*

-thinks to himself "pretty much a sure bet I can hit this thing harder than nearly any of the humans in here...wonder if I should issue a challenge and make a bet to test that..."

*looks at the obvious gun nut playing Time Crisis 2 and calls out to him*

"Hey human, $2 says I can hit this harder than you can"


----------



## Keywee612 (Aug 24, 2016)

*Edia forgot he camera, he want back to get it and find it*

>talking his mind<" where did i sit before?"

*seeing around the places don't try make eye contact on people just looking ground*


----------



## modfox (Aug 24, 2016)

(ok mind if i join in.)


----------



## Julen (Aug 24, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> *gets up after finishing the root beer and walks over to one of those punching bag machines that display a score based on how hard you hit*
> 
> -thinks to himself "pretty much a sure bet I can hit this thing harder than nearly any of the humans in here...wonder if I should issue a challenge and make a bet to test that..."
> 
> ...


Julen was way to busy to look at the guy that asked him something. He responded ".....2$? Meh...i'm not really strong....but meh i'll give it a try. Just let me finish the game and i'll go!" he said as he tried to beat the final boss.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 24, 2016)

"All right I got time, hit it any way you want to when you're ready."


----------



## Julen (Aug 24, 2016)

Julen kept playing and said. "since i'm almost done...." starts shooting again. "why doncha go first tough guy?" he said with a smirk


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 24, 2016)

*chuckles*
"Where's the fun in that? I want to at least see how tough the 'competition' here is"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 24, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> *chuckles*
> "Where's the fun in that? I want to at least see how tough the 'competition' here is"


- Lemme at it.

Jin steps in and clenches his fist.

- Let's see how hard we can go at this... Hi-YAAA !

His fist is wrapped in a black aura as he throws a punch at the bag, as hard as he can. The score displays "9000+". He looks at his fist, then at the machine, and chuckles :

- ... This thing is broken. There's no way I can score that much.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 24, 2016)

"Heh, all right then."

*throws a backhanded fist so fast it was a blur, and got a score in the upper 2000's*
"Someone actually beat my score, yours looked like pure strength but mine was all speed"


----------



## Julen (Aug 24, 2016)

Julen ends up beating the game with the higher score and yells "hoorah!" he then turns around and looks at the punching machine. "my turn i guess..." he said. He walked up to the machine and stood up in front of it. He raised his fist and punched the bag as strong as he could. He got 1000+. He raised an eyebrow and chuckled "never said i was strong...."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 24, 2016)

- Holy shit bruh.

Jin nods in impression, then cracks his knuckles.

- Here we go again !

Black auras wrap around his fist again. This time he jumps up a bit before landing down a slam with his fist from above, using all his body weight to add the force.
The score is 6666. Jin looks at his fist.

- ... Hmmmmm...

He then repeats the same move, but without the black aura. The score this time is 5123.

- ... Meh, what a bucket of bolts. Broken beyond repair.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 24, 2016)

"Let's try a real punch not a backhand"

*hits it again, this time with a blur of a right hook, getting just under 5,000*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 24, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> "Let's try a real punch not a backhand"
> 
> *hits it again, this time with a blur of a right hook, getting just under 5,000*


- ... Or not.

Feeling super fired up, Jin brings his fist up.

- Backhand bitch-slap !

He swings his fist at the punchbag again, with the black aura like before. The bag is broken off the base as it gets knocked away and is sent flying out of there, until it hits a wall.

- ... Shit.


----------



## Julen (Aug 24, 2016)

"..." julen just looks how the ball rolls on the floor as it was sent flying by jin's bitch-slap


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 24, 2016)

Julen said:


> jin's bitch-slap


( XD )


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 24, 2016)

"Uhm..."
*bolts out the door*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 24, 2016)

(Jin at the moment...)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 24, 2016)

(Remember my character is a street rat working as a courier, he's not about to get caught up in something that could land him in trouble or expensive debt)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 24, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (Remember my character is a street rat working as a courier, he's not about to get caught up in something that could land him in trouble or expensive debt)


(Uhu, and I have an annoying ego/habbit of breaking things lol
There was a time when I broke down a hammer arcade machine after one hit ; the damn thing refused to turn back on after that...)


----------



## Dyrra (Aug 24, 2016)

Am I too late to join?


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 24, 2016)

*returns a few minutes later with an envelope, hands it to the person at the desk and leaves again*


----------



## Keywee612 (Aug 24, 2016)

*Edia found his camera seeing everybody on punching bag machine even saw broke the machine*

"soft talk"- At least no one try kick it or yell one punch.

*he laughing*


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 24, 2016)

(Before Jin broke it, Martin was going to do a kick next lol)


----------



## Keywee612 (Aug 25, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (Before Jin broke it, Martin was going to do a kick next lol)


(he properly will miss it XD also don't know him)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 25, 2016)

Keywee612 said:


> (he properly will miss it XD also don't know him)


(Sorry, overdid it... like always XD )


----------



## Julen (Aug 25, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Sorry, overdid it... like always XD )


(Goddammit Jin
GOD
DAMMIT 
NOT 
EVEN 
ONCE


XD)


----------



## FonzieThSuperWizard (Aug 25, 2016)

modfox said:


> (ok mind if i join in.)


(Go right ahead! It's here for that. :3)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 25, 2016)

(So what is the actual plot of the RP ? Or we're just spending all our time at the arcade machines ?)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 25, 2016)

(Idk, I guess we'll find out eventually. But until then Martin is going on another delivery. And the envelope he dropped off was money to pay for the damage to the wall, the machines damage is on Jin)


----------



## Keywee612 (Aug 27, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (Idk, I guess we'll find out eventually. But until then Martin is going on another delivery. And the envelope he dropped off was money to pay for the damage to the wall, the machines damage is on Jin)


(yeah just waiting for the plot or something unit someone destroy the bar lol)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Aug 27, 2016)

(Did someone say to destroy the bar? I can do that.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 27, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> (Did someone say to destroy the bar? I can do that.)


(I broke a punching arcade machine lol)


----------



## FonzieThSuperWizard (Aug 27, 2016)

Dyrra said:


> Am I too late to join?


(No! Go ahead! But you'll need some character bio to join, but after that, go ahead and have fun! :3)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 27, 2016)

(@FonzieThSuperWizard : sooo... do we have an actual plot for the RP ? If yes, when will we get to it ?)


----------



## FonzieThSuperWizard (Aug 27, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (So what is the actual plot of the RP ? Or we're just spending all our time at the arcade machines ?)


(Like I mentioned, It's been years since I roleplayed and I might need some enlightenment, but how about I add some spice to the roleplay? :3 I'll deliver some characters only I control and we'll make the plot from there. :3)


----------



## FonzieThSuperWizard (Aug 27, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (@FonzieThSuperWizard : sooo... do we have an actual plot for the RP ? If yes, when will we get to it ?)


(It already started, but let me add some "character" to this story. [I know. Bad pun. X3])

A Shindola team entered in the arcade and aimed their sites with laser guns to the targets starting the commotion.

"Freeze!" demanded the chief. "You are all under arrest for disturbing the peace and ruining this awesome bar!! If you resist, we have no other alternative but to fire!"

The gas bomb was cast from the rear police force and the smoke spreads with combustible laughing gas.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 27, 2016)

(good thing Martin already left as soon as it broke lol)


----------



## Julen (Aug 27, 2016)

Julen ran away as he moved his hand to the back of his trousers and pulled out his desert eagle. He ran as fast as he could and charged into the back door, opening it violently and running again


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 27, 2016)

FonzieThSuperWizard said:


> "Freeze!" demanded the chief. "You are all under arrest for disturbing the peace and ruining this awesome bar!! If you resist, we have no other alternative but to fire!"


Jin is just about to stand down and (maybe) behave himself in a responsible manner for the damage he caused, but then he realizes :

- It was just a punchbag ! I can pay for the damage--

However...


FonzieThSuperWizard said:


> The gas bomb was cast from the rear police force and the smoke spreads with combustible laughing gas.


The sound of the gas bombs cut in and interrupt him.

- Oh hell no, sir !

In a panic, he swings his paws upward. All of a sudden, his entire body takes on a shadowy appearance (translucent and black in color). Another swing with his paws, and a black sphere wraps around him as he vanishes out of sight, before anyone could do anything.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 27, 2016)

(glad I acted on Martins acquired instinct as a street orphan to flee at the first hint of potential police involvement lol, none of this can affect me because i'm already long gone.)


----------



## Keywee612 (Aug 28, 2016)

*Edia He ran the back door*

(any bar always there a back door)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 28, 2016)

(my character casually walked out the front door btw, after handing the man at the desk an envelope with money to pay for the wall. as far as he's concerned I was never there)


----------



## Keywee612 (Aug 29, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (my character casually walked out the front door btw, after handing the man at the desk an envelope with money to pay for the wall. as far as he's concerned I was never there)


(Like a boss XD )


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 29, 2016)

(growing up as a street orphan he quickly learned how to avoid potential complications like getting caught up in incidents with police involvement. he knows many tricks and useful things like how to escape from just about any location before something becomes a problem, and persuade or bribe others to "forget" he was ever there.)


----------

